# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > The Copperhead Forum >  New Orleans maker faire

## DJNOS1978

For the viewers here:
We will be at the New Orleans Maker faire on March 7th.

----------


## DJNOS1978

The event is this weekend.

----------

